# Rental Agent



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi There are soooooo many Rental Agents in Dubai,  could anyone recommend one? We are looking for a 1-2 bed apt in Dubai Marina, Greens area.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Vonn said:


> Hi There are soooooo many Rental Agents in Dubai,  could anyone recommend one? We are looking for a 1-2 bed apt in Dubai Marina, Greens area.


Personnal Choice is Nicki from Group seven properties they are based in the Greens area. we used here for our place and issues we call her and she is always willing to help, wont give you any BS either. PM if you need her cell number.


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Thanks for your help, I have got Nicki's mob number from website.



Laowei said:


> Personnal Choice is Nicki from Group seven properties they are based in the Greens area. we used here for our place and issues we call her and she is always willing to help, wont give you any BS either. PM if you need her cell number.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Vonn said:


> Hi Thanks for your help, I have got Nicki's mob number from website.


Your welcome, good luck.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Vonn,

If that doesn't work out let me know, I can also give you the name of mine, they rent properties at The Greens. Not outstandingly brilliant (he's on his bloody BB messenger all the time) but at least helpful, follows up when he says he will, arranged DEWA for me, showed me different places and is on time for appointments, which apparently is too much to ask for some agents in Dubai


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I like Cluttons - Kim is the manager there, she is very professional.


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help will see if Nicki can find us something 1st. Went over to see the Greens & Dubai Marina today looks much better than where we are at the moment

QUOTE=dizzyizzy;401844]Vonn,

If that doesn't work out let me know, I can also give you the name of mine, they rent properties at The Greens. Not outstandingly brilliant (he's on his bloody BB messenger all the time) but at least helpful, follows up when he says he will, arranged DEWA for me, showed me different places and is on time for appointments, which apparently is too much to ask for some agents in Dubai [/QUOTE]


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

*hi*



Vonn said:


> Thanks for your help will see if Nicki can find us something 1st. Went over to see the Greens & Dubai Marina today looks much better than where we are at the moment
> 
> QUOTE=dizzyizzy;401844]Vonn,
> 
> If that doesn't work out let me know, I can also give you the name of mine, they rent properties at The Greens. Not outstandingly brilliant (he's on his bloody BB messenger all the time) but at least helpful, follows up when he says he will, arranged DEWA for me, showed me different places and is on time for appointments, which apparently is too much to ask for some agents in Dubai


[/QUOTE]

hi vonn
if you havent any luck with your agent let me know i have a number for a lady who is great she will defo find you what you are looking for


----------



## Kiwi Johno (Sep 27, 2010)

Vonn said:


> Hi There are soooooo many Rental Agents in Dubai,  could anyone recommend one? We are looking for a 1-2 bed apt in Dubai Marina, Greens area.


I found Simon from PK Rentals excellent


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, if Nicki does work out I'll take your advice


----------



## Vonn (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, will get back to you if Nicki doesn't work out


----------

